# Pamphobeteus sp. "Platyomma" color morphs



## catfishrod69 (May 27, 2012)

Ok i have a 6.5-7" female P. platy. I have been told she is a orange morph. Wanted to get some opinions on the morphs of this species, as i have 2 mature males coming next week for her. I have not been able to find much on the different morphs. I have seen a few other orange ones though. Any help is greatly appreciated. Thanks. 


http://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d29/catfishrod69/DSCF3509.jpg


----------



## wesker12 (May 27, 2012)

catfishrod69 said:


> Ok i have a 6.5-7" female P. platy. I have been told she is a orange morph. Wanted to get some opinions on the morphs of this species, as i have 2 mature males coming next week for her. I have not been able to find much on the different morphs. I have seen a few other orange ones though. Any help is greatly appreciated. Thanks.
> 
> 
> http://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d29/catfishrod69/DSCF3509.jpg


Mine was orangeish/brownish until a molt.....now she looks like this! Totally different from yours likewise!
 Actual molt - look at how brown it was (and female )






Fresh post molt






Post molt


----------



## 1hughjazzspider (May 27, 2012)

Wow I've never seen the orange morphs before. Are the MM's you're getting orange morphs as well?


----------



## catfishrod69 (May 27, 2012)

Beautiful tarantula you have. I have only owned this one, and got her at this size. I havent gotten a molt yet from her. 





wesker12 said:


> Mine was orangeish/brownish until a molt.....now she looks like this! Totally different from yours likewise!
> Actual molt - look at how brown it was (and female )




---------- Post added 05-27-2012 at 07:41 PM ----------

I dont believe so. They seller said one of them was a little oranger than the other. Im still waiting on pics of them before they matured. I really need some info on these morphs, cause it seems like the orange ones are not seen much. And before pairing, it would be nice to find out some more about the morphs. 





1hughjazzspider said:


> Wow I've never seen the orange morphs before. Are the MM's you're getting orange morphs as well?


----------



## wesker12 (May 27, 2012)

Yours is big! Mine is a subadult - about 4.5 - 5 inches right now 
Thanks dude, yours is gorgeous as well! If I breed my girl a few molts from now we should totally swap slings!
Are you going to look for a orange form mm cause dang that's a huge color difference?!


----------



## catfishrod69 (May 27, 2012)

I wouldnt mind swapping some slings. I would love to find a orange phase mm, but cant. I settled for the two coming. Hopefully one of them was more orange. See the problem im facing is just like the G. rosea RCF. Some people see them as different species, some as just a different color form. Also the A. seemanni blue color phase. I have 2 females, but wont pair those with a regular male. I would rather hatch out all blue phase. What im trying to get at is if its ok to pair normal phase males with other color phase females. Im sure its been done, and probably happens alot more than we think. Being its just another color phase, it wont make the slings turn out hybrid or anything, just possibly different color phases.


----------



## Tonys spiders (May 27, 2012)

I was wondering all the same things. I had 2 of these but sold one to chaco here on AB and i still have the other. Ive never seen an orange Male, so i think these may be something totally different that was maybe imported as plattyomma..just my thoughts. I want to know how your female reacts to the "normal" color form male when you attempt pairing. I want someone who is much more informed than me to chime in on the subject and clear things up. That would be awesome.


----------



## catfishrod69 (May 27, 2012)

Yes i remember you had one yourself. That is one thing i was afraid of, and wanted to clear up before pairing them. I dont want to accidentily pair different species. Im hoping that someone that knows a good deal on the Pamphobeteus genus speaks up. Maybe someone in the UK hobby will know more too. Im not going to pair them until this is all figured out. Hopefully its just another color morph, and wont matter. Another thing that i thought about, is maybe with older mature females, they gain this orange coloring. Seems like the species color changes drastically through their lives, so might be a small possibility. As i have never seen any females as big in person either. 





Tonys spiders said:


> I was wondering all the same things. I had 2 of these but sold one to chaco here on AB and i still have the other. Ive never seen an orange Male, so i think these may be something totally different that was maybe imported as plattyomma..just my thoughts. I want to know how your female reacts to the "normal" color form male when you attempt pairing. I want someone who is much more informed than me to chime in on the subject and clear things up. That would be awesome.




---------- Post added 05-27-2012 at 09:05 PM ----------

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/sho...phobeteus/page45&highlight=Genus+Pamphobeteus

Ninth picture down looks a little like mine, but not as orange.


----------



## wesker12 (May 27, 2012)

catfishrod69 said:


> Yes i remember you had one yourself. That is one thing i was afraid of, and wanted to clear up before pairing them. I dont want to accidentily pair different species. Im hoping that someone that knows a good deal on the Pamphobeteus genus speaks up. Maybe someone in the UK hobby will know more too. Im not going to pair them until this is all figured out. Hopefully its just another color morph, and wont matter. Another thing that i thought about, is maybe with older mature females, they gain this orange coloring. Seems like the species color changes drastically through their lives, so might be a small possibility. As i have never seen any females as big in person either.
> 
> ---------- Post added 05-27-2012 at 09:05 PM ----------
> 
> ...


That might be a possibility, I mean look at the color change mine went through! I agree with you however to wait until someone more experienced/knowledgeable in the pampho genus can chime in and alleviate our concerns


----------



## catfishrod69 (May 27, 2012)

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/sho...phobeteus/page36&highlight=Genus+Pamphobeteus

Seventh picture down. This one looks alot like mine now. Same person, different tarantula. Seems to be called P. sp "platyomma" (bright), or P. sp "platyomma" (brightly variant).

I have seen quite a few pictures in there from the same person, all being called a brightly variant, and looking just like mine. I have sent them a pm, and im hoping they can chime in, and help out.


----------



## JadeWilliamson (May 27, 2012)

catfishrod69 said:


> Im sure its been done, and probably happens alot more than we think. Being its just another color phase, it wont make the slings turn out hybrid or anything, just possibly different color phases.


It's so hard to pinpoint things like this because of how relatively slowly they grow.  It's also tough to breed one female multiple times and record any results unless you have someone to continue your research after you die.  It's a lot easier with things like cresties and beardies.  Maybe one day we'll look to reptiles and find consistencies between selectively breeding their morphs and tarantulas' morphs.

Good luck with the breed, Catfish!  I'll be looking for slings from you in a few months!


----------



## catfishrod69 (May 27, 2012)

I completely understand that. Thing is with a tarantula color phase, like the G. rosea RCF, you would have to hold every single sling until they were big enough to see the difference in all of them. I dont think there are many people out there willing to do that, especially with rosea. 





JadeWilliamson said:


> It's so hard to pinpoint things like this because of how relatively slowly they grow.  It's also tough to breed one female multiple times and record any results unless you have someone to continue your research after you die.  It's a lot easier with things like cresties and beardies.  Maybe one day we'll look to reptiles and find consistencies between selectively breeding their morphs and tarantulas' morphs.
> 
> Good luck with the breed, Catfish!  I'll be looking for slings from you in a few months!


----------



## Philth (May 28, 2012)

It would be helpful if the seller came forward and explained where his orange morph came from.  Any history on the spider would be beneficial. Did he hatch them, or import them? What did the adults and siblings from the sac look like when they they were younger ?

Later, Tom


----------



## catfishrod69 (May 28, 2012)

Well the guy i got mine from was a member here, but he got out of the hobby. I bought his entire collection. I dont remember what his username was, and have no way to contact him. I dont know anything at all about the spiders past. When we met up it was about 15 F outside, so it was a cash exchange, then a quickly load into the vehicle, then a 2 hour drive home. 





Philth said:


> It would be helpful if the seller came forward and explained where his orange morph came from.  Any history on the spider would be beneficial. Did he hatch them, or import them? What did the adults and siblings from the sac look like when they they were younger ?
> 
> Later, Tom



Ok. After some digging, i was actually able to locate the guy i got her from. Bad thing is he hasnt been active since march. So i figure thats a dead end there.


----------



## Ultum4Spiderz (May 28, 2012)

1hughjazzspider said:


> Wow I've never seen the orange morphs before. Are the MM's you're getting orange morphs as well?


All of mine are a pinkish - orange color
and are 3.5-4.5" inches aproximately half sized for the females
Isnt this normal?? I dont know what they look like as Adults


----------



## catfishrod69 (May 28, 2012)

Im not really sure. This is the first one i have owned. Try posting some pics. It seems in the picture thread, some of the platys vary a little in color.





Ultum4Spiderz said:


> All of mine are a pinkish - orange color
> and are 3.5-4.5" inches aproximately half sized for the females
> Isnt this normal?? I dont know what they look like as Adults


----------



## wesker12 (May 28, 2012)

Your right that looks exactly like yours! Its weird cause mine was orange and then molted to pulchra black, to be honest if I hadn't seen it actually molting I would have thought someone replaced my tarantula

I'm guessing either misidentified species (less likely) or just a drastic color variant.
I'm curious to see how the female reacts with the male as well. Keep us posted!
I wonder what color both yours and mine will now another molt


----------



## catfishrod69 (May 29, 2012)

Ok, i have heard back from the "man", and he says that there is a bright variant, (orange variant). But they are very rare. He says in the UK, the dark variant are very common. I imagine that means there is the normal color phase, and then the orange color phase. He told me that mine is the bright variant. I replied, wanting to know his thoughts on breeding the normal color variant males with my bright variant female. I will reply more as soon as i hear from him. This could be one of those things, where some of the slings will turn out orange, and some dark. Same thing with breeding G. rosea color phases. Hoping he gives me the go ahead on it. If not, i may never find a bright variant male for her.


----------



## kwacky (May 29, 2012)

I've got a Juve male (I think) Platy and he's not orange.  He went from his spiderling colours to the dark and purple colours you expect from these spiders.  



http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?231533-Pamphobeteus-Platyomma-Pre-Moult


----------



## catfishrod69 (May 29, 2012)

Yeah. I wish i had grown her from young, or atleast knew her background. I mean if there are a few people in the US with the bright variant, than there has to be more out there. 





kwacky said:


> I've got a Juve male (I think) Platy and he's not orange.  He went from his spiderling colours to the dark and purple colours you expect from these spiders.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?231533-Pamphobeteus-Platyomma-Pre-Moult


----------



## kwacky (May 29, 2012)

It seems strange that us Europeans have the traditional colour variant with no mention of the orange form.  I wonder if someone misnamed them when they first came into the US hobby and they are in fact another type of Pampho?


----------



## catfishrod69 (May 29, 2012)

Well the man i recieved a reply from has/had atleast 2 of them, and he is from germany. I havent found any other types of Pampho to look like them either. 





kwacky said:


> It seems strange that us Europeans have the traditional colour variant with no mention of the orange form.  I wonder if someone misnamed them when they first came into the US hobby and they are in fact another type of Pampho?


----------



## jayefbe (May 29, 2012)

I'm interested in seeing what your "orange morph" P. sp Platyomma looks like after a molt. IME, Pamphobeteus coloration will vary significantly across a molt cycle.


----------



## catfishrod69 (May 29, 2012)

I was kind of thinking this also. Im hoping she retains the orange coloring. Even if i dont get to pair her, i would rather have a rare bright variant than a normal dark one. Im gonna try and talk her into molting. 





jayefbe said:


> I'm interested in seeing what your "orange morph" P. sp Platyomma looks like after a molt. IME, Pamphobeteus coloration will vary significantly across a molt cycle.


----------



## wesker12 (May 29, 2012)

catfishrod69 said:


> I was kind of thinking this also. Im hoping she retains the orange coloring. Even if i dont get to pair her, i would rather have a rare bright variant than a normal dark one. Im gonna try and talk her into molting.


Lol talk her into molting! I have been doing that to my grammastola for months! Aye the black ones are still sexy though! Right? though a rare one might be more expensive!


----------



## catfishrod69 (May 29, 2012)

I know how you feel, except my main one im talking to right now is one of my P. scrofa females. Na im not really that big on Pamphos, i actually was going to sell/trade her, but figured i might as well keep her, so i dont have to get another one. They look a little to much like Theraphosa to me. And that is a genus i really cant stand. 





wesker12 said:


> Lol talk her into molting! I have been doing that to my grammastola for months! Aye the black ones are still sexy though! Right? though a rare one might be more expensive!


----------



## wesker12 (May 29, 2012)

catfishrod69 said:


> I know how you feel, except my main one im talking to right now is one of my P. scrofa females. Na im not really that big on Pamphos, i actually was going to sell/trade her, but figured i might as well keep her, so i dont have to get another one. They look a little to much like Theraphosa to me. And that is a genus i really cant stand.


Hahaha exactly! What!? If she's rare keep her! Dude my black pampho looks nothing like a theraphosa (though the orange one does) color wise! Their so much hardier too 

Whats wrong with theraphosa? Just curious, I guess I'm a sucker for the eaters! Starting to like ow more and more after my fimbriatus though!


----------



## catfishrod69 (May 29, 2012)

Yep im gonna keep her now. Just when i originally got her, and not long after, i was planning on selling her. Not too long ago i decided to keep her. Well i think the body shape, the way the abdomen is shaped, the hairs on the abdomen, they do kinda resemble Theraphosa, but not by the coloring. 

Well i just personally hate the way they look, i think they look extremely dumb. I dont care for the whole super high humidity thing either. And the thought of "i raised her from a 1/2" sling, now she is 8". Uh oh she just molted, but is dead now." 





wesker12 said:


> Hahaha exactly! What!? If she's rare keep her! Dude my black pampho looks nothing like a theraphosa (though the orange one does) color wise! Their so much hardier too
> 
> Whats wrong with theraphosa? Just curious, I guess I'm a sucker for the eaters! Starting to like ow more and more after my fimbriatus though!


----------



## catfishrod69 (May 31, 2012)

Ok, i have just heard back from Fritz. He says that the platyomma bright variant (orange), and the platyomma dark variant (normal) are not just 2 different color phases of platyomma. He says that the bright variant is actually a totally different species. He says that they get bigger than platyomma. Now that means i will not be pairing this species. For now i will continue calling her a P. sp. "Platyomma" OCF until the genus gets revised. I would love to see some more of these in the US. Its hard to think only 3 females are here. Its even harder to think that no males are available either.


----------



## 1hughjazzspider (May 31, 2012)

It sucks for you that it's a different species of Pampho, but hey at least you got a nice looking T that's pretty much as rare as it gets as far as the hobby goes. And it's a female too


----------



## catfishrod69 (May 31, 2012)

Yeah i know what you mean. I am more excited that she is really rare though. I will just trade of the males. Thats cool with me. Wierd thing is the females are called P. sp. "Platyomma" bright variant, instead of P. sp. "???"





1hughjazzspider said:


> It sucks for you that it's a different species of Pampho, but hey at least you got a nice looking T that's pretty much as rare as it gets as far as the hobby goes. And it's a female too


----------



## catfishrod69 (Jun 2, 2012)

Does this not interest anyone? 





catfishrod69 said:


> Ok, i have just heard back from Fritz. He says that the platyomma bright variant (orange), and the platyomma dark variant (normal) are not just 2 different color phases of platyomma. He says that the bright variant is actually a totally different species. He says that they get bigger than platyomma.


----------



## wesker12 (Jun 2, 2012)

catfishrod69 said:


> Does this not interest anyone?


I think that's pretty awesome! its weird how not many people have it but hey at least you didn't accidentally pair and muddy up the genus or get your mms chomped!


----------



## catfishrod69 (Jun 3, 2012)

Thanks. Yeah it is awesome. Bad thing is i will likely never find a mate for her. Would be nice to know when and how they were imported. Theres atleast 3 floating around in the US. 





wesker12 said:


> I think that's pretty awesome! its weird how not many people have it but hey at least you didn't accidentally pair and muddy up the genus or get your mms chomped!


----------



## wesker12 (Jun 3, 2012)

catfishrod69 said:


> Thanks. Yeah it is awesome. Bad thing is i will likely never find a mate for her. Would be nice to know when and how they were imported. Theres atleast 3 floating around in the US.


I'm sure once the species gets officially described, kelly or ken or someone else will get some in stock! How do you know there's at least 3 floating around?


----------



## catfishrod69 (Jun 3, 2012)

Yeah. Hopefully that will be soon. Well there is mine, and another member had 2, but sold one to yet another member. So 3 is the guess right now. 





wesker12 said:


> I'm sure once the species gets officially described, kelly or ken or someone else will get some in stock! How do you know there's at least 3 floating around?


----------



## billopelma (Jun 3, 2012)

I have a number of these from a sac last year, some more orange than others. Mother looks "normal" after some molts and more orange after others, Male was a loaner so no info there.

Fresh molt






If anyone wants any...

Bill


----------



## catfishrod69 (Jun 4, 2012)

Thats cool. Hard to pinpoint exactly what yours are then. If there is orange and normal from the same sac, that is wierd. I would almost want to get a young male from you, but had better just wait it out, and see what my girl looks like after a molt. 





billopelma said:


> I have a number of these from a sac last year, some more orange than others. Mother looks "normal" after some molts and more orange after others, Male was a loaner so no info there.


----------



## Tonys spiders (Jun 4, 2012)

I had a wierd feeling they were different. I would love to find a few more of these bill!!!


----------



## Wlapkiewicz (Jun 4, 2012)

I'm not sure but my male P. platyomma might be an orange form. Here are some pictures:


----------



## catfishrod69 (Jun 4, 2012)

Im not positive either. He sure looks it. I will have to get some new pics of my female. If we are lucky, maybe your male will work for my female in the future. 





Wlapkiewicz said:


> I'm not sure but my male P. platyomma might be an orange form.


----------



## Tonys spiders (Jun 4, 2012)

Wlapkiewicz said:


> I'm not sure but my male P. platyomma might be an orange form. Here are some pictures:
> 
> View attachment 104343
> View attachment 104344


Thats an orange male!!!!!!!!!!! I have seen tons of "normal" males and none this orange!


----------



## catfishrod69 (Jun 4, 2012)

Message sent to "the man" waiting to see what he says about it. Hope its a bright variant. That would be a good thing.


----------



## Wlapkiewicz (Jun 4, 2012)

My male P. platyomma is still alive so if you are interested in breeding just let me know.


----------



## catfishrod69 (Jun 4, 2012)

I will. Im gonna wait and see what this guy has to say about it. He has some himself. He should be able to help us out on your male. Thanks.





Wlapkiewicz said:


> My male P. platyomma is still alive so if you are interested in breeding just let me know.


----------



## BrettG (Jun 5, 2012)

Sent you a PM billopelma...


----------



## catfishrod69 (Mar 7, 2013)

Well my girl molted today. She looks alot different from her normal orange coloring. Im gonna miss the orange, but this new coloring is quite beautiful. The molt is 7", big girl. 

With flash





With flash





Without flash





With flash





Without flash






---------- Post added 03-07-2013 at 04:06 PM ----------

Akwardly her carpace cap was in a unusual spot. Never seen this before. 







This is the best pic i could get of her spermetheca. Would love to actually find out what species she truly is.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## catfishrod69 (Dec 9, 2013)

Im still dieing to know what this female is. Ive seen pics of ultramurinus that look close, pics of vespertinus that look close. Weird how she was super orange when i got her, then molted to a ultramurinus look, and then molted to another look. Anyone out there that has a remote clue of what she is?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## catfishrod69 (Dec 14, 2013)

Some new pics of her. What the heck is she!?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Poec54 (Dec 14, 2013)

catfishrod69 said:


> Some new pics of her. What the heck is she!?


Sure is a nice looking spider.


----------



## Keith B (Dec 14, 2013)

The Pamphobeteus genus makes me want to slam my head on the desk.. REPEATEDLY... whenever I try to find anything out beyond a doubt.  There's nothing but tons of doubts...  From what I've seen around, yours looks lovely and unique, but more like "platyomma" than any other Pampho I know of.  It's likely yours could be a pretty color variant, or yet another sp. "whotheheckknowsrly".  The other one posted on this thread I'm skeptical of.  His looks to me like one of the described species, but I forget which right now..  Still, Pampho is so screwed up right now, that even if we could say it's platyomma, we still wouldn't really know what it was, would we? lol.. Just gotta kind of love it for what it is I guess..  Sucks you don't have pics of it at previous stages so I can compare to mine.  Mine's 3" right now, past being a orange tree-butt and in round one of the "adult color rollercoaster" lol.  All signs point to male.  I'm 99.999995% sure that's what he is. 






I love this last one.  Tryin' to be all low and sneaky.. yeah.. I caught ya!  He is super sneaky though. He moves and I rarely catch him.  I only notice the location change when I look back lol


----------



## Keith B (Dec 14, 2013)

I love the colors on yours btw.  So unique!  From the looks of it, maybe if I can crossbreed this one with a B. boehmei I might get one with some light colors like that  I kid I kid


----------



## McGuiverstein (Dec 14, 2013)

My knowledge of Pamphos is ultra-limited, so I can't be of any help. Just wanted to say that you have an awesome looking spider there catfish. The carapace color and fade is cool as hell. Best wishes on finding out what she is. I can imagine how frustrating it must be to want to breed her, but not know for certain what she is..


----------

